# Oreille droite: Off ; Oreille gauche: On



## SykesNoiiz3 (24 Mai 2009)

Bonjour, je ne sais pas si mon titre résume assez bien mon problème. Le voici:
Je suis en possession de cet iPod : http://servimg.marche.fr/photo/big/35/49/17/17493541_1.jpg (Image prise sur google) depuis environ 4 ans.

Depuis quelques jours, mon iPod ne diffuse la musique que du côté gauche et plus du côté droit. J'ai remplacé les écouteurs par d'autres écouteurs, et toujours le même problème. J'ai remarqué que lorsque j'appuie légèrement sur la prise jack, j'ai le son des deux côtés, quand je relâche, le son droit redisparaît.

Pour finir, je suis en possession d'un casque SkullCandy Lowrider compatible iPod, c'est quelques jours après son utilisation que j'ai eu ce problème. Je pensais que ce n'était pas du au casque mais à l'iPod cependant, j'ai branché ce même casque sur un autre lecteur mp3 qui n'est pas un iPod et quelques jours plus tard, celui-ci se mit aussi à diffuser le son qui d'une oreille.

Je voulais donc savoir si je pouvais "réparer" mon iPod.

Voilà. Merci d'avance.


----------



## Gwen (24 Mai 2009)

Le casque a du endommager la prise Jack de ton iPod. Il faut donc démonter le baladeur, acheter un jack de remplacement et ressouder tout ça. C'est faisable, mais risqué.


----------



## SykesNoiiz3 (24 Mai 2009)

OK. Dans ce cas :S
A votre avis, c'est presque sur que le problème vient de là ?
Si oui, si j'achète le matériel nécessaire. Mon professeur de technologie (je suis seulement en troisième, je n'ai pas de fer à souder, ni d'éteint) pourrait il me le faire? Je veux dire par là, aurait il les compétences pour le faire?


----------



## Gwen (24 Mai 2009)

Oui, c'est sûrement le JACK, car c'est un problème de fragilisation courant sur ce type d'iPod.

La pièce est trouvable sur le net, notamment aux USA, je n'ai plus les sites en mémoires, mais il y en a plusieurs.

Ton prof doit pouvoir faire ça, mais bon, ce n'est pas son job en premier


----------

